# Reputable Breeder in CO



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

We are lucky to live in a state with some great choices (and unfortunately, some not so great ones as well...) 

What is your timeline? There is a huge dog show in Denver every February, usually around Valentine's day. There are a few smaller shows in January as well, those would be good places to network with breeders and see their dogs in action.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Our first real breeder was Marsha Beck of Hunters Trace Kennel in Albin Wy. Love her! Unfortunately she got divorced and moved to AZ, and was not breeding this summer when we were looking for a pup. She did recommend these people:

Terri Anderson in Loveland, Sonya Dorris in Gillette, JoAnn Harris in Calhan 

I don't have contact info except I know you can web search Terri by looking for "Meadowpond River to the Sea". River was a great dog, and Hazel's sire. Terri is really nice and would probably help you out if you contacted her. 

Good luck!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I am pretty sure Sonya is expecting a litter very soon if it hasn't arrived already! 

One bit of advice that I learned when I was looking: all of the good breeders know each other well. It is a very, very small world. A breeder who poo-poos the local breed club and doesn't show any interest in being involved, or who other breeders have never heard of is probably not the best choice.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I have run into a few CO folks while showing. Relay is already on your list I really like Lauren and her dogs are gorgeous. I also have met Jennifer Grossnickle of Jema Golden Retrievers & Cavalier King Charles Spaniels who is such a warm and fun person to talk to. I have also met Kat and Marnie of KatMar Goldens Home
I doN't know if any have or are planning litters. I believe that the majority of these folks are currently in Texas at the nationals and will be for at least a few more days. So, you may experience a wait for a reply.

As always, do your due diligence and check the core four (Hips and elbows after 2, heart by Cardiologist after 1 and eyes every year) clearances on the parents of any litter.

Good luck in your search


----------



## donkrx (Sep 15, 2013)

KeaColorado said:


> One bit of advice that I learned when I was looking: all of the good breeders know each other well. It is a very, very small world. *A breeder who poo-poos the local breed club* and doesn't show any interest in being involved, or who other breeders have never heard of is probably not the best choice.


That's exactly what I got from a breeder a couple weeks ago!


----------



## SuzanneP (Oct 26, 2013)

Has anybody heard of Pure Country Goldens? They seem wonderful, their dogs are pets & live in their house. I talked to Tina, the owner, for at least 30 min today & I was very impressed.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Their website makes no mention of clearances. Their are no goldens listed on OFA with the "Pure Country" prefix.

Please make sure any puppy you purchase has parents with all 4 independently verifiable clearances. I would rather a kennel raised puppy from parents will all 4 clearances, than a house raised puppy from parents with no clearances.

If you have the registered names or numbers of the parents you can post them on here, and someone can help you to verify clearances.

What did the breeder have to say?


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I have never heard of them. Here is what I have found from their website.

Quote from the website emphasis mine:
"At Pure Country Goldens we breed for temperament, health, personality and *conformation*, and always strive to breed a better dog than we already have. Our Goldens are part of our family and do not live in kennels. We are located just east of Colorado Springs, where our dogs live with us on 10 acres and get to run and play every day. *Our dogs come from many champion lines with generations of health clearances*." 

As far as I can tell they are doing nothing with these dogs. If you are breeding to better conformation and each generation breed a better dog, you need outside critique. Also, the fact that they are pointing to champions back in the pedigree and clearances back in the pedigree is concerning. They do not seem to be indicating that they are doing either of these thing themselves but riding the testing and accomplishments of others. I could be wrong, but when registered names are not given on all dogs and those that are do not have any or all the clearances, it points to cut corners in the health area. In fact the only dog I could find anywhere was Seasons Golden Masters Sketch Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
His eyes are shockingly out of date online and his heart was done by a practitioner not a Cardiologist as it should be for Goldens. We have some very scary heart diseases in the breed and a general practitioner is not specialized enough to detect them. He also is out a mom who is missing an elbow clearance. Since hip and elbows are normally x-rayed and sent in at the same time, it does look odd. Perhaps the dogs listed only with a call name have clearances but the fact that out of the 5 dogs who's registered names appear on the site only one had any publicly verifiable clearances at all and those are not great, is very concerning. If health clearances are important to you, I would pass.


----------



## SuzanneP (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you all so much. I will check into Sonya's puppy status and will see what I can find out about Pure Country. I would appreciate any other info you have on current litters. 

We have had 4 Goldens in 24 years and have only had one certified because he was the only one we used as a stud. The others were neutered as soon as we could so we didn't get any certs on them. It's been over 15 years since we had our male certified so I am way behind on all this. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

SuzanneP said:


> They seem wonderful, their dogs are pets & live in their house.


This should be a given with whomever you choose.


----------



## SuzanneP (Oct 26, 2013)

I can't find anything when I google Sonya. Does anyone have a web address or contact info for her? Thank you


----------

